# Super cellucor stack and the average guy, info included



## MonsterMike (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,

This my 1st post here as I would like to share my experience with cellucor products.

Allittle about me, the full truth !

Ive smoked Cannabis since I was 12 and im 37 now so i've wasted a lot of my life on the sofa sadly.

Allso my lungs ect have been abused and when I started gym just over1 year ago I was just under 16st.

I quit smoking around 4 months ago and it has been the best thing I have ever done as since quitting I have started to lose weight as I can do more in the gym.

As of yesterday I am 84kg/13.3st.

My height is 5.11.

I'm male

Age is 37

My work out involves the following and i do anywhere between 7 to 15 classes a week which works out to an average of around 10 hours exercise per week or more which is around 8000 calories burned or more per week.

Les Mills exercise class's.

Body pump

Body attack

Body step

Body combat

Legs bums and tums

And a serious pump on the pecs and close hands/far apart hands pull ups twice a week until muscle burn out.

5 days per week using a slendertone for 40min while dog walking at enough power to make me grit my teeth. on week 3.

My 1st stack was D4 thermal shock and T7 extreme, I didn't think much to this although it did give me energy but i think my diet was out of wak as I was working out then eating cookies cookies cookies lol.

My 2nd stack that I'm on now and my daily calories are around 1500per day with around 100g of protein, I've not regimented my diet so its so so but there is no junk in my food trunk.

Super hd

Clk

T7 extreme

ws1 extreme

Bcaa

Creatine

Whey

The above stack gives amazing energy, like being at a rave on drugs ! No crash !

3 weeks ago I could see my belly while doing bicep curls,today I cannot see it at all, and when I look down while peeing i see everything 

This last 3 weeks has seen me lose around 7 kg, my muscles ect are more visable than i have ever seen, truth be told I have never looked so good !

As I'm not very good at logs ect this is pretty basic stuff so sorry if its hard to read.

I'll update this with photo's again in about 4 weeks after my stack ends and then i'll move onto gaining a tiny bit more muscle as I don't want tobe big, I just want to look slim and defined and have some strength.

Hopefully by this time you guys will see what abit of cash and hard work can achieve in a short amount of time.

And please no trolling, if you think what I'm doing is junk then please keep your troll comments to yourselves, but by looks of the 1st reply I have this is a nice forum with nice people


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MonsterMike said:


> Legs bums and tums












Joking aside well done on the weight loss :thumb:


----------



## MonsterMike (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol , have you ever done legs bums and tums, those grannies ect are hardcore, in our gym legs bums and tums is very close to Body attack so its no easy class lol. Allthough in that class I am the only man, in most other classes I'm the only man or there's a max of 4 of us on a good day.

I do classes as there fun, we have a laugh throughout, shout at each other to get the class going ect, it really is an amazing place tobe compared to running on a treadmill looking at the wall, I have a crap attention span so classes are for me.

And thanks for your kind words about my weight loss, it feels good losing weight and toning up, I no longer look in the mirror and hate what I see looking back at me  .

I did forget to include my stack has cost around £400, I have the money as I no longer buy cannabis so I'm happy with the cost, others may see it as crazy but the results I have got lately have been amazing but then at such a high cost you'd expect something to happen, I used to spend around £380 per month on smoke


----------



## MonsterMike (Oct 17, 2013)

Boom !

5 month difference, 3 and half month on cellucor fat loss.


----------

